# 100 Gallon



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Craigslist pickup. 100 Gallon, 60x18x22 also came with some sort of sump. This tank has never had water in it. 

Tank sitting in front of two 40's. 




























No idea what this could be:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

awesome find! i'm jealous!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

ok you have a hob overflow box...a wet /dry system, and a home made protien skimmerse (thank you whitetiger)

another close up:


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

The empty portion of the wet-dry or sump can host your heaters.. eliminates tank distraction.. I'm not sure the skimmer is home=made... I've bought and sold a ton of equipment and have run across that same protein skimmer... there should be a stamp somewhere on it.. !.. Bill in Va.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice set up... I can find the name of the protein skimmer for you tomorrow. It a perfect saltwater set up. With it you could go reef or fowlr.
Hmmm...I guess your not in the LA area cause I didn't see that post...LOL
If you are and need help let me know...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good find. I would slightly re-arrange that wet-dry configuration. Did it comes with a return pump?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

No not in the LA area. In the SLO area.  While the protein skimmer may not be home made, I didn't know what it was prior to this post! So, I thank you all for the help. 

I'm a freshwater guy and have had a small fw for the last 5 years. And recently picked up 37 planted fw and having so-so results with that. MTS is in full swing in this house and picked up a couple large tanks(this one and a 125) over the last weekend. We're kicking the idea around of breeding angelfish. So still learning plants/algae, and tons to learn about breeding and not even considered trying a salt water tank at this time. Someone said something that doesn't make sense to me yet, but I bet this sums it up nicely. I'm not bored with FW yet. 

So the question I need to look into, is do I attempt to use this wet/dry system with a FW setup, or use another filtration method. (Actually, what I need to do next is buy a saw and start making fish tank stands.) jr. it did not come with a pump. The only thing i got that isn't pictured is a light hood with a single 4' t12 light.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I snagged a 155 and had an emergency requirement to get it set up ASAP... I engage in rescues and was asked to find a home for a 12" Pacu... Well the 155 was empty.. drew up designs for a stand build (I've built dozens)... went off to Lowes... Outside the contractor entrance or the "bring big stuff outside" were pallets of concrete blocks at 1.49 each. Picked up six of them (9.00) plus a 16' 2 X 10 @ 16.00 and I've an immediate STABLE stand for $25.00... The blocks are standing on end.. 2 each, separated by about 2 inches.. centered in the middle, 24 inch span from end to middle. 
Ya can dress it up if needed (mines in my man cave).. by buying some quality a 1/4 inch plywood sheet.. Fir or a nice fine grain... A few piano hinges..make 5 cuts and you've a skirt around the blocks.. hinged doors for storage.. I split the 16' 2 X 10 in half, giving me a one foot over-extension on each end to give me room for a 10G QT and my fish food..

I've also got a couple of dozen of pumps and powerheads avail.. 

Bill in Va.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wes, I say use the wet/dry. It wouldn't take too much to get it up and running. They are the best filtration out there. If I had a cichlid tank that size, it would have a wet/dry. Differening opinions on how well they work with CO2 setups because the CO2 tends to gas out as the water is trickling through the system, but other than I think you'll like it.


----------

